# New baby girl!!!



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

On tues. Sept. 7th. at 2:06 pm. my wife gave birth to our first baby. A beautiful little baby girl named Morgan Kae. She is a sweetie!!!! 
:beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Congratulations! Time to put that Fighting Sioux Jersey on her!!! :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats! Got two little girls and another baby on the way! Kids are the best. Just remember you were a kid at one time. It is funny my 2 year old will do things and I can't get mad cause I use to do the same thing. Wait till she starts batting her eyes at ya!! What a joy!!! Your gonna love every second of it!!! Congrats again!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats to you and the Mrs..... :thumb:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

congrats...thats my daughters name!!! but we call her the mo-jo. Don't know why, i just called her that once after she was born and it stuck. She just turned 3 the other day and her brother and all the neighbor kids still call her mo-jo.

CONGRATS again....here's to hoping you get woke up every 2 hours for the next year :lol: :lol: :lol:.......or maybe it was just me


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Congratulations! Been kinda busy the last couple of days or recuperating yourself? :beer:

Just encourage her to breast-feed (the baby girl that is) that way you wont be having to get up during the night to make a bottle!

Enjoy em while you can!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Way to go!! Congrats!!! That is the name I want if I ever have a daughter. Enjoy this special time and try not to remember the nights you used to sleep


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep I will second the breast feeding thing. As long as she does not figure out she can bottle it. Then you will still be getting up at all hours to do the feeding.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Doesn't matter...you'll still be woke up. Better just get used to the idea


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

congrats!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats. now you'll just have to get her all that camo baby wear.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks fella's. I'll be home with them for a couple weeks to help out. They don't kid around about your life changing that's for sure.  I wouldn't change it for anything though. She looks like a future gopher to me. :lol:


> Doesn't matter...you'll still be woke up. Better just get used to the idea


 Yep, pretty much it. Thanks again!!
:beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:beer: Congrats.....Although the girls are known to be Sioux fans when it comes to hockey? Have fun chasing all the boys away! Just clean your gun when they are around and you should have no problem. :sniper:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Congrats, My girl is 6weeks old and doesn't sleep yet. My 3y/o is not very happy sharing the limelight. Good luck and teach her to hunt gophers and cheer the Fighting Souix.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Goldy,
Congrats, good to see another Gopher fan coming into this world...
SKI U MA


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Mzav.....when are you going to share a beer with me at Danny's Place.....
cheers
Chief


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

DANNNNIIIIISSS PLLAAAAAACCCCEE............ I believe that's how we used to say it..... :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Gone for just a couple days and you miss big things. You will now find out that you only thought you understood love. Congratulations, now get you mother in law over there so you can sneak out to do a little bowhunting :lol: It will be the only peace and quiet you get for the next twenty plus years.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Congtats!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Congrats!! Even with the breast feeding thing you still have to wake up with them. Here is a trick though, if you hear your daughter first go get her and 'hhok her up' if your wife is sleeping on her back. Then go back to sleep!

(Just kidding folks, don't freak on me.)


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Gongrats!!


----------

